# 3D Brille vom Fernseher im Kino



## roadgecko (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen Freitag zu dritt in Kino und bei der Buchung steht, das die 3D-Brillen je 1€ extra Kosten. Da ich von meinem LG 3D TV mit Polarisationstechnik zu Hause noch ca. 5 Brillen habe wollte ich mich noch einmal versichern, das diese auch funktionieren. 

Bei den Polarisationsbrillen gibt es doch keine Unterschiede wie bei Shutter oder ?


----------



## Citynomad (17. September 2012)

Theoretisch und praktisch gibt es unterschiede bei Polfiltern. Der einfachste Unterschied kann die Ausrichtung der Polarisation sein. Eine um 90° gedrehte Polarisation könnte deinen Plan beispielsweise komplett zunichte machen. Nimm deine Brillen mit, lass dir im Kino mal kurz eine zeigen und halte dann ein Glas von deiner in gleicher Ausrichtung wie die Kinobrille vor eben diese. Sollte sich die Helligkeit des Lichtes, das durch beide Gläser fällt nicht verändern, aber das Licht komplett geblockt werden, wenn du dein Brillenglas um genau 90° verdrehst, sind die Brillen gleich polarisiert und du kannst auch deine eigenen Brillen nehmen.

Wenn du weißt, ob deine Brillen und die im Kino lineare oder zirkulare Polfilter besitzen, ist dir auch schon mal n Stück weitergeholfen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Auch dort gibt es Unterschiede bei der Polarisation nur was wo eingesetzt wird weiß ich so nicht und ob die vom TV komatibel sind. Hier mal ein Beitrag über die Technik


----------



## Citynomad (17. September 2012)

Bei 1€ pro Brille würde ich die Brillen einfach kaufen, aber die eigenen trotzdem mitnehmen, um's mal zu testen. Da aber immer mal wieder Filme in 3D rauskommen, kannst du die ja für's nächste Mal aufheben. Und wenn die Brillen kompatibel sind, hast du halt noch ein paar mehr für den Kinoabend zuhause.


----------



## Katastrophenmann (17. September 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Bei 1€ pro Brille würde ich die Brillen einfach kaufen, aber die eigenen trotzdem mitnehmen, um's mal zu testen. Da aber immer mal wieder Filme in 3D rauskommen, kannst du die ja für's nächste Mal aufheben. Und wenn die Brillen kompatibel sind, hast du halt noch ein paar mehr für den Kinoabend zuhause.


 
Die Brillen kann man nicht kaufen. 1€ kostet das ausleihen. Man muss die Brille nach dem Film wieder abgeben.


----------



## Citynomad (17. September 2012)

Das ist überall anders und hängt auch von der verwendeten Technik ab. Ich kenne Kinos, bei denen man die Brille hinterher mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Das dürfte dann Dolby 3D sein, bei Real 3D ist es wie mit den Kamellen. Diese Brillen sind sehr günstig


----------



## roadgecko (17. September 2012)

Die Kino Brillen sind Real 3D vom UCI. 

Mein Kollege hat noch eine vom Kino zu hause. Dann werde ich einfach mal gucken ob die bei mir geht.


----------



## Citynomad (17. September 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, setzt Real 3D auf zirkulare Polfilter, genau wie dein LG. Damit ist es jedenfalls nicht mehr ausgeschlossen, dass es funktioniert


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2012)

Ich habe heute die Kinobrille an meinem LED ausprobieren können. Funktioniert wunderbar


----------

